# Airboat burning our wade



## redtx (Nov 10, 2011)

I wonder why some airboat owners do not drive into the deeper water instead burning a shoreline I am fishing? Some of the airboat captains will add few 100 yards to their travel to be considerate to others. I know I don't buzz a duck blind when I am fishing when desks are out. Is it me with the bad attitude or what?:texasflag


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

redtx said:


> I wonder why some airboat owners do not drive into the deeper water instead burning a shoreline I am fishing? Some of the airboat captains will add few 100 yards to their travel to be considerate to others. I know I don't buzz a duck blind when I am fishing when desks are out. Is it me with the bad attitude or what?:texasflag


I have come to the conclusion that they are fun to ride on but if you are not on the airboat they are the most obnoxious, loud, inconsiderate boats on the water and the captains think just because they can run over land that they HAVE to burn every shoreline they come across no matter who or how many waders are fishing that area. The real challenge is not how skinny they can run, but can they run a considerate distance from a shoreline? I have yet to see it. 
You should try fishing Pringle and Contee Lake with all the **** guide boats running all over like they own the whole area.
There is a maroon one in East Matagorda Bay that loves to act like a complete *** every time we are there wading.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I know I try to be considerate when running my boat. But there was this one time I was trying to get to the icw in spi and there was a guy wading nd all he had out of the water was his shoulder and head I barely saw him. If it was not for his rod moving. But I try going way around wadders. But yea I seen air boats do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ticks ya off alright...however I learned shortly after I moved down here that the same folks that are inconsiderate ******** on the highways are just as much if not more so out in their boats, whether the bay or bayou. Too many folks in a given area that flat dont give a **** about anyone else around em, the world is only here for them.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I was in POC in October. It really shocked me to see the guys running the edge of the marsh and going around blind turns. I saw one run so close to a guy that had just exited his boat he could have hit it with his rod. Been waiting to hear a sad story. If I am wading on a point and hear a boat coming in the future I plan to get out of the water.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Not a fan of duck season at all. They taste like **** anway.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

2x on they're fun to ride in, but a pain in the neck if they're in your area and you're not in them.

In their captain's defense, though, did I hear correctly that they have to stay shallow pretty much all of the time? In other words it's not really an option for them to run way out in the bay, away from the shoreline?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

While fishing Port Mansfield we had a few buzz the shoreline between us and the bank.We were about fifty or so out from the shoreline. Not 20 minutes afterwards we were catching pig trout. Not trying to mix it up. But that is what happened. I think they scared the all the bait fish out towards us. And you what follows?


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

As a guide/airboat captain.... in our defense Airboats don't handle deep water well at all, matter of fact if you turn wrong or power up wrong you can sink the boat in a matter of seconds. Not saying its right to buzz people while there fishing, but staying shallow is the best way to handle a airboat. Some people do lack courtesy of other's but please don't think all airboaters are bad, there still some decent ones out there. If you have ever Driven one, you would understand that we have a lot more to deal with then just a regular bay boat. Torque roll, boat squatting way too much when take off, cant hear etc. Yes we do drive over land sometimes, and the majority of the time we do that because we don't want to drive through deep cuts or go around windy points or anything. But like I said before not all of us are bad.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been on a few airboat rides outside of New Orleans and they seem to handle deeper water ok, 5-8' anyway. I think when you start to compromise the safety of others on the water, it becomes a serious issue.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> As a guide/airboat captain.... in our defense Airboats don't handle deep water well at all, matter of fact if you turn wrong or power up wrong you can sink the boat in a matter of seconds. Not saying its right to buzz people while there fishing, but staying shallow is the best way to handle a airboat. Some people do lack courtesy of other's but please don't think all airboaters are bad, there still some decent ones out there. If you have ever Driven one, you would understand that we have a lot more to deal with then just a regular bay boat. Torque roll, boat squatting way too much when take off, cant hear etc. Yes we do drive over land sometimes, and the majority of the time we do that because we don't want to drive through deep cuts or go around windy points or anything. But like I said before not all of us are bad.


You are one of the few then.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You know if you have to run shallow and you have to deal with torque steer and they really don't work well in deeper water...well, get a boat that does.
I can't remember seeing a considerate airboater. 
Should be banned from the water.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

******** drive all kinds of boats...Even seen a few in kayaks.. Nobody likes an airboat until they need one.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, you know what? I think we should just outlaw motors.....motors period. None what so ever. Not for air drive, not for out drive, not for shallow drive.....NONE!
Guarantee most all of y'all would sing a different tune if it affected you. And it will at some point, as there's just as many, and probably 4X MORE, running conventionals as their is running air drives.

Â©


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

truthfully I haven't had any more problems with airboats than I have had with normal bay boats in POC. As you might imagine that really isn't saying much though.....


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe if you don't hang around points, or shallow areas that YOU KNOW will have airboats coming in and out, or maybe if you could learn to fish in deeper water, Well maybe it wouldn't be a problem for anyone.....That's the bad thing about a public forum, you always find the guy that thinks hes better then them or always upset... anyways sorry about your misfortune but like I said before not all of us are bad and the only ones that should be banned off the water is the d*cks that think they own the place LOL


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

MIKE S. said:


> ******** drive all kinds of boats...Even seen a few in kayaks.. Nobody likes an airboat until they need one.


X2


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

*really?..*



redexpress said:


> You know if you have to run shallow and you have to deal with torque steer and they really don't work well in deeper water...well, get a boat that does.
> I can't remember seeing a considerate airboater.
> Should be banned from the water
> 
> If your so concerned with how we HAVE to operate airboats and you would like to buy me another one that's fits your specs....by all means please do I could use another to add to the collection....its obvious you and many other people truly have no idea how difficult they can be at times and the numerous other dangers these boats face that others do not...so don't hate on us airboaters not all of us are *****.. some truly are great people and some are duds....but for some its a way of life and how they make a living so give us slack and believe me we will try and give you and other boaters as much birth while running as safely possible...capt. chris from castaway lodge is a prime example of a considerate respectfull airboat captain that is hard working as they come and airboats are a part of how him and other capts there make their living....chris wrote an editorial on here a while back that you could probly stand to learn something by reading...and sure hope you never need one to come pull you out of some back lake or off a flat some time....i don't know about you but I sure don't like the taste of crow..but I can assure you one of us airboaters would be the first to lend a helping hand...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Maybe if you don't hang around points, or shallow areas that YOU KNOW will have airboats coming in and out, or maybe if you could learn to fish in deeper water, Well maybe it wouldn't be a problem for anyone.....That's the bad thing about a public forum, you always find the guy that thinks hes better then them or always upset... anyways sorry about your misfortune but like I said before not all of us are bad and the only ones that should be banned off the water is the d*cks that think they own the place LOL


I almost believed you weren't one of the bad ones until this statement. Another a hole captain that blames it on the fishermen he burns.

Â©


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> I almost believed you weren't one of the bad ones until this statement. Another a hole captain that blames it on the fishermen he burns.
> 
> Â©


Haha, waders need to stay out of shallow water and get used to getting burned if they don't. I think he was being satcastic but Im not sure. 
I was wading in about three feet of water in Seadrift two years ago and here comes an airboat with about 6 people on it around the corner. Instead of going around, they ran about 30 feet in front of me wide open and the wake soaked my *** before I could backpeddle to shallower water. The white letters of the guide outfit will never be forgotten! Of course it was denied when I brought it up but you know...I should know better.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm going to say my peace on this and be done. 
Note the age of the posters on this thread defending airboats. Not to generalize but....it seems to be a common perception of them in their 20's that the rest of the world revolves around THEM. Everyone else has to accommodate THEM. Whether it is ghetto thumping radios in Buicks with the windows down in 100 degree weather (look at ME, look at ME), diesel trucks with 6" exhaust pipes, or airboats. 
How would they feel if I buzzed a marsh at sunrise in a dual rotor Sikorsky helicopter? Or maybe landed a seaplane on a shoreline with waders. Hell that's what I want to do, y'all just learn to live with it. 
Most of us go outdoors for some peace and quiet. 
I'm done.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

jreynolds said:


> I've been on a few airboat rides outside of New Orleans and they seem to handle deeper water ok, 5-8' anyway. I think when you start to compromise the safety of others on the water, it becomes a serious issue.


Safety or fishing??? I haven't heard of airboat running someone over but I have read up on a fisherman whooping a concerned airboat driver that stopped for a wader waving his rod over a 100 yds away. I can promise we won't run you over unless you found the fish in a couple inches of water...


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

redexpress said:


> You know if you have to run shallow and you have to deal with torque steer and they really don't work well in deeper water...well, get a boat that does.
> I can't remember seeing a considerate airboater.
> Should be banned from the water.


Really? What are your tx numbers cause I wanna give you a wide birth when your stuck or in trouble on the water.

Last year in pierce we hammered reds under the birds 20' from the boat while it was running and we ran right up on em. Guess they are like me and enjoy the sound of 600+ hp loping...


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> Maybe if you don't hang around points, or shallow areas that YOU KNOW will have airboats coming in and out, or maybe if you could learn to fish in deeper water, Well maybe it wouldn't be a problem for anyone.....That's the bad thing about a public forum, you always find the guy that thinks hes better then them or always upset... anyways sorry about your misfortune but like I said before not all of us are bad and the only ones that should be banned off the water is the d*cks that think they own the place LOL


LOL Captain Kenny, The two places fish love, points and shallow areas. An airboat can go in 8 feet of water, and around people outside of their fishing area. Just because its uncomfortable for a couple extra seconds doesn't mean you can't go around waders, outside of their fishing zone. When i'm paddling my kayak and I see a wader or boat on a flat i'm going by I paddle with my own arms out of the way, seems like you could sit and control your airboat for a few extra seconds so you don't interfere with another grown man's fishing spot. Its happened to me in POC, two weeks ago, jumped out for a wade after paddling just to have an airboat come straight up the flat I was about to work.....:hairout:


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

duck commander said:


> Really? What are your tx numbers cause I wanna give you a wide birth when your stuck or in trouble on the water.
> 
> Last year in pierce we hammered reds under the birds 20' from the boat while it was running and we ran right up on em. Guess they are like me and enjoy the sound of 600+ hp loping...


DuckCommander, what kinda airboat does your old man have ?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

YakSerious said:


> DuckCommander, what kinda airboat does your old man have ?


Touche


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

YakSerious said:


> DuckCommander, what kinda airboat does your old man have ?


:rotfl:


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'd rather have them just pass on by a soon as possible . I don't own, or know anyone that owns and airboat . At least the noise of the motor is out of the water . Sure there load , but listen to your outboard running at idle next time you flush it out . I've watched fan boats idle along with a school of reds that didn't seem to be bothered at all . Our outboards a polluting the water with exhaust and noise . Burn right by me in the shallows Mr. Airboat man . Please don't go out into deeper water where it will slow you down .


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Hah he wouldn't be caught dead in one! It's definitely not as cheap or as much of a waste of time a kayak. Talk about worthless in the way form of fishing...
All I know 17 years of chunking arties I have never had an airboat ruin my fishing.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

YakSerious said:


> DuckCommander, what kinda airboat does your old man have ?





duck commander said:


> Hah he wouldn't be caught dead in one! It's definitely not as cheap or as much of a waste of time a kayak. Talk about worthless in the way form of fishing...
> All I know 17 years of chunking arties I have never had an airboat ruin my fishing.


Ha. He answered it for ya Yak. Belongs to one of his buddies old man.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

YakSerious said:


> DuckCommander, what kinda airboat does your old man have ?


And don't worry bub I run my bay boat if I'm hunting open water, airboat is for getting back where the bay boat won't. You don't have to worry about me buzzing your paddle craft. Happy stroking to ya..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Now we're bashing Yakkers? Hell yeah, I can get on board with that!
Just the other day had one "burn" by me while drifting a back lake. Summabeech HAD to have been running......3, 4 maybe even 5 mph! And I could have hit his yak with my breakaway setup! 
And just the sound of plastic through water hurts my ears, much less that noisy *** paddle.
Then, some have the nerve to hang 10 foot tall flags off their back ends! The nerve of that summabeech!!!! I don't care to have my marsh view ruined with some queer *** little flag while I'm power sliding around turns on the back lakes and sloughs! Get some money and buy a life you lowlife yakkers!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This forum gets ridiculous sometimes but I sure do love the hatred everyone has for each other. Don't worry, croaker threads are right around the corner.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Living in POC each November was like living at the airport, all you could heard was airplane engines from 4-5 a.m. Then their return. A friend of mine two years ago counted 42 airboats passing by him, in Saluria Bayou. 

In Florida an entire county got them banned starting three years ago, from sunset to sunriseâ€”nobody on the lakes could sleep at night because of frog giggers and duck hunters. Good riddance. Their owners are expert at ignoring you, as they pass within 20 yards. Except this one guy...


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This forum gets ridiculous sometimes but I sure do love the hatred everyone has for each other. Don't worry, croaker threads are right around the corner.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


 I just don't understand it. Last summer I was running my yak with a fan on the back with my generator on the front (I took the muffler off because I feel it limits the power) when I came around a point trolling 2 rods with Croaker. Well there was a wader in 8 ft of water ( he was deep to avoid the airboats) he got really pizzed when one of my croaker hooks snagged his Simms and ripped a hole in them. I couldn't slow down because yaks are hard to control in over 4 ft of water. I felt guilty but got over it quickly because my other rig bowed over and I landed a Stinky Pants stringer with 4 Trout a Red and 2 Flounder. My first Texas Slam on one Croaker. 
He must have appreciated my angling skills because he repeatedly told me I was #1....


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

YakSerious said:


> DuckCommander, what kinda airboat does your old man have ?


Wow this forum got funny really quick. Number one all boat driver can make mistakes or burn your shoreline it's life and part of modern fishing. So why get your feathers in a ruffle wait a few minutes and going it out and boom catching fish again. Unless they run 5 feet from you which I know 10+ airboat owners and they don't do that. It's a lot easier and safer to burn a shoreline in an airboat waves water depth and wind all play a big factor. Don't knock it till you try running into a 35 MPH east wind running south in Mansfield. Is it right Anh maybe maybe not do all boaters do it once or twice whether on purpose or not yes. Don't sit here are try and give airboats a bad name. And BTW it's not duck commanders airboat. All airboats we run are owned by 28 year olds and under who went to school and became captains and firefighters and CWI's and plant operators and and disabled veterans that made their own money to buy their toys. Jut because your young and have nice stuff doesn't mean it's daddy's. I know some of y'all are old and stubborn but yea younger guys can own nice stuff. I own 2 boats and my dad doesn't even like boats. I bought them myself and so did all my friends with bad A airboats and bay boats that are loud and flashy with jammin stereos. It's life younger guys can afford nice stuff. So quit moaning and complaining and just enjoy the water.


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wow this forum got funny really quick. Number one all boat driver can make mistakes or burn your shoreline it's life and part of modern fishing. So why get your feathers in a ruffle wait a few minutes and going it out and boom catching fish again. Unless they run 5 feet from you which I know 10+ airboat owners and they don't do that. It's a lot easier and safer to burn a shoreline in an airboat waves water depth and wind all play a big factor. Don't knock it till you try running into a 35 MPH east wind running south in Mansfield. Is it right Anh maybe maybe not do all boaters do it once or twice whether on purpose or not yes. Don't sit here are try and give airboats a bad name. And BTW it's not duck commanders airboat. All airboats we run are owned by 28 year olds and under who went to school and became captains and firefighters and CWI's and plant operators and and disabled veterans that made their own money to buy their toys. Jut because your young and have nice stuff doesn't mean it's daddy's. I know some of y'all are old and stubborn but yea younger guys can own nice stuff. I own 2 boats and my dad doesn't even like boats. I bought them myself and so did all my friends with bad A airboats and bay boats that are loud and flashy with jammin stereos. It's life younger guys can afford nice stuff. So quit moaning and complaining and just enjoy the water.


So you have two accounts, nice:ac550:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

YakSerious said:


> So you have two accounts, nice:ac550:


Checking, and savings. Just guessing:slimer:


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

No I don't sorry.


----------



## Capt. Kendrick (Aug 3, 2013)

YakSerious said:


> LOL Captain Kenny, The two places fish love, points and shallow areas. An airboat can go in 8 feet of water, and around people outside of their fishing area. *Just because its uncomfortable for a couple extra seconds* doesn't mean you can't go around waders, outside of their fishing zone. When i'm paddling my kayak and I see a wader or boat on a flat i'm going by I paddle with my own arms out of the way, seems like you could sit and control your airboat for a few extra seconds so you don't interfere with another grown man's fishing spot. Its happened to me in POC, two weeks ago, jumped out for a wade after paddling just to have an airboat come straight up the flat I was about to work.....:hairout:


 There ya go, it applys to all. Just because you have a kayak doesn't mean you can sit here and bash us airboaters for putting time and money into something we love to do. You like to kayak, we love to airboat. Problem solved, Kayaks can go into places that other bay boats cant so why travel down a well know boat path, and if you keep reading youll find several comments about how hard it is drive an airboat and what not. I own a 21ft shoalwater cat and a 16ft alumitech airboat and I promise you this, that 16ft airboat is a lot harder to handle then my cat. We use the boats to hunt and fish out of. This is the way we chose to live THE AIRBOAT LIFE. You chose the KAYAK life, its what we chose. If no one is happy about what they got then by all means drop 40-60k on a airboat and get over it. Oh and as far as the other comments about me being a ********* captain. You can ask any of my clients how much of a ********* I am. You wont find a single one saying that. Were more concerned with actual safety then the actual trip.


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

letsgofishbro = duckcommander


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Actually were just cousins good try though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Kendrick said:


> There ya go, it applys to all. Just because you have a kayak doesn't mean you can sit here and bash us airboaters for putting time and money into something we love to do. You like to kayak, we love to airboat. Problem solved, Kayaks can go into places that other bay boats cant so why travel down a well know boat path, and if you keep reading youll find several comments about how hard it is drive an airboat and what not. I own a 21ft shoalwater cat and a 16ft alumitech airboat and I promise you this, that 16ft airboat is a lot harder to handle then my cat. We use the boats to hunt and fish out of. This is the way we chose to live THE AIRBOAT LIFE. You chose the KAYAK life, its what we chose. If no one is happy about what they got then by all means drop 40-60k on a airboat and get over it. Oh and as far as the other comments about me being a ********* captain. You can ask any of my clients how much of a ********* I am. You wont find a single one saying that. Were more concerned with actual safety then the actual trip.


Feathers ruffled=Mission accomplished!
Just because I don't have a $60,000 vessel does not mean it has no business navigating anywhere other boats travel. You probably are a great captain and very safety oriented but when you post things like "yaks don't belong in well known boat paths" it comes across wrong.
One thing we have all experienced at some point is inconsiderate people acting like their trip is more important than anyone else on the water. I don't give a rat's fuzzy grey *** how much anyones rig cost whether it be a kayak, jon boat or decked out 80 mph flats boat, the people on that vessel or wading that flat are no lesser than anyone else on the water. We are all out there enjoying life but some make it more difficult. 
Maybe I will shoot some video when Im on my 10-12 days of wading coming up and we can see what I mean.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

Captain Kenny , when i'm in my kayak paddling the shallows where most boats can't go, I'm in that spot you talk about "away from boat traffic". And the cost of a boat has nothing to do with anything relevant here. You have to admit, that was a pretty silly statement you made. MY BOAT IS MORE EXPENSIVE AND I'M SCARED TOO HANDLE IT IN DEEPER WATER BECAUSE ITS HARDER TO MANUEVER, SO I'M GOING TO BURN YOUR WADE. IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT GET AN AIRBOAT ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

We all have an equal right to enjoy nature, so airboats should be less than 90 dB to operate on public waterways. Don't ban the boats, just have standards for legal public use.

It is a medical fact that hearing damage can result at 90 dB or greater. Surely airboat captains don't think it is fair to permanently damage other outdoorsmen's hearing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Surely airboat captains don't think it is fair to permanently damage other outdoorsmen's hearing.


Don't call me Surely...


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I Fall In said:


> I just don't understand it. Last summer I was running my yak with a fan on the back with my generator on the front (I took the muffler off because I feel it limits the power) when I came around a point trolling 2 rods with Croaker. Well there was a wader in 8 ft of water ( he was deep to avoid the airboats) he got really pizzed when one of my croaker hooks snagged his Simms and ripped a hole in them. I couldn't slow down because yaks are hard to control in over 4 ft of water. I felt guilty but got over it quickly because my other rig bowed over and I landed a Stinky Pants stringer with 4 Trout a Red and 2 Flounder. My first Texas Slam on one Croaker.
> He must have appreciated my angling skills because he repeatedly told me I was #1....


 Where do you keep your yeti? Or was it stolen the night before this happened?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Surely you guys like the direction this is going!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

And I surely brought it up purposely. 
If I was bothered by inconsiderate airboats, I would pursue it legally. 
Surely a petition by outboard users, kayak users, wade fishermen, picnicers, home owners, etc would have to be considered. It could go into effect in state waters 9/1/14. 
Noise is a proven scientific fact. Noise can be legislated.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

a little late in the year but one of the best for 2013 :rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Get some ear muffs and quit cryin'!!!
These will do...








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> And I surely brought it up purposely.
> If I was bothered by inconsiderate airboats, I would pursue it legally.
> Surely a petition by outboard users, kayak users, wade fishermen, picnicers, home owners, etc would have to be considered. It could go into effect in state waters 9/1/14.
> Noise is a proven scientific fact. Noise can be legislated.


I dont own an airboat, nor do i ever plan to. But I respect airboat owners rights to own and drive one in a safe and respectful manner. There are gonna be bad apples in every bunch...thats just the way it is. I have been wade/kayak/boat fishing for many years and have had issues with dozens of inconsiderate boaters, but only a couple were airboats. I have actually been infringed upon by more kayakers than I have airboats. Yes, they are loud and need to run shallow to operate safely, but get over it...they have rights to our water just like you and I. I cant stand it when people want no government infringement on our rights....until it benefits them personally and then its open the door and take our rights away because an airboat ran down the shoreline close to them. Oh wait...you own that shoreline. I forgot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get some ear muffs and quit cryin'!!!
> These will do...
> View attachment 998482
> 
> ...


 Mac, you Surely have ear muffs confused with a motorboat tester. FYI the "Muff" is just below water level.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Get some ear muffs and quit cryin'!!!


Okay, I will wear ear muffs and plugs, won't hang around points or shallow areas and learn to fish in deeper water.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Airboats should have to comply with sound and safety standards just as everyone else does. If they are really that difficult to handle then they should be restricted from being around other boats and waders, other than that... game on.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Whitebassfisher said:


> And I surely brought it up purposely.
> If I was bothered by inconsiderate airboats, I would pursue it legally.
> Surely a petition by outboard users, kayak users, wade fishermen, picnicers, home owners, etc would have to be considered. It could go into effect in state waters 9/1/14.
> Noise is a proven scientific fact. Noise can be legislated.


Just what we need! Give the government more power to rule out lives! Great idea!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

colbyntx said:


> Just what we need! Give the government more power to rule out lives! Great idea!


Don't type so loud

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

You guys keep them coming so i'll have something to read later in the deer blind, i don't fish or duck hunt in the winter so i have nothing to contribute to this fine thread.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

SSST said:


> You guys keep them coming so i'll have something to read later in the deer blind, i don't fish or duck hunt in the winter so i have nothing to contribute to this fine thread.


 Slacker. sad3sm


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

I live in POC and as much as I ***** about airboats to friends I have more issues with other boaters. One thing we are sick of in this town is F'in duck corpses littered every wade in spot you can think of. Put you're M&#&#rF*@&@ duck corpses in a trash bag and properly dump them in a secured trash can like anybody else that throws away trash. Not dump them in boggy, Clarks, or any other marina where they are going to ride of with the tide and come right back and rot. This town 'Port O'Connor' and the people that live here are sick of this ****e! You dump them by the water in boggy and the front beach will be littered with them. You dump them in Clark's and they will end up covering the ICW side of the jetty and decay and stink up what others enjoy.

You might get a little more slack from us if some consideration was shown. As far as being out on the water. I have yet to be sprayed or near run over. Yeah they are obnoxious loud as hell, but I can live with that part and I would not mind a ride on one. That is why I won't bash the boats.

In the past few weeks I have seen trash bags just randomly dumped full of duck corpses. Just dumped on a random street or by the local school near the kids playground. Well we have plenty of domestic and wild animals that love to shred those bags and spread those corpses around. 

Why can't you guys pick up your **** shotgun shells? You can shoot a duck and bring them back can't ya. Maybe get a dog that retrieves your shells. Seriously we are sick of this ****. Show some respect for the local communities and resources you use.

Be a steward for your group and call out things when you see them. The same should apply to the fishermen as well.


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

Now that's a legitimate *****. Well said.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I do not live in POC but am there every weekend as possible, and I have seen the same thing. I now carry a trash bag with me in my blind bag to pick up empty beer cans, water bottles, and shells that I find along the shoreline at a hunting spot. It amazes me how people love to enjoy what God provides but have no problem with trashing it. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Eye (Aug 19, 2013)

Now we are getting somewhere, great post Blue Heron. I also have a place in POC and enjoy the heck out of fishing and hunting our awesome waters. It is a privilege to enjoy our area, don't mess it up for everyone else. About a month ago a hunter shot at us while we were running the Lagoon. Really didn't scare us because we were 200 freaking yards from his decoys. But it was obvious it was at us since they stood up and raised their arms. I am not one for retaliation, most of the time, but I will be back down next week and have a surprise for them. Yes you can mark a way point very quickly on a GPS.

All in all everyone, just respect each other. Not one person has any more right than anyone else when it comes to using our natural resources. First come first serve, if you want to fish a shoreline get there first. If you are a good fisherman and someone is already there you should have another spot you can catch fish. Along the same lines, if you are responsible enough that you can run an air boat you should know how to go around someone wading a shoreline. That just seems like freaking common sense to me. Come on guys.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

Fish Eye said:


> I am not one for retaliation, most of the time, but I will be back down next week and have a surprise for them. Yes you can mark a way point very quickly on a GPS.












So you have a *SURPRISE* for some guys holding 12 gauge shotguns ?
Doesn't sound like a wise course of action to me. 
You might want to leave those GPS coordinates with your next of kin.


----------



## 24lonestars (Dec 16, 2013)

*Surprise*

The surprise could be the local sheriff going along for a relaxing day on the water.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice muffs


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Nice muffs


She will do in a tight spot

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, this thread got water in some folks' waders for sure.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Major29 said:


> I dont own an airboat, nor do i ever plan to. But I respect airboat owners rights to own and drive one in a safe and respectful manner. There are gonna be bad apples in every bunch...thats just the way it is. I have been wade/kayak/boat fishing for many years and have had issues with dozens of inconsiderate boaters, but only a couple were airboats. I have actually been infringed upon by more kayakers than I have airboats. Yes, they are loud and need to run shallow to operate safely, but get over it...they have rights to our water just like you and I. I cant stand it when people want no government infringement on our rights....until it benefits them personally and then its open the door and take our rights away because an airboat ran down the shoreline close to them. Oh wait...you own that shoreline. I forgot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


I agree I have owned a few airboats and loved them. They are very hard to control in deep water ask me how I know I sunk one of them. I always played this card if it is to rough to get o out to deep water and I put my family and friends in danger doing so I'm sorry if you are on the shore that I have to go down to get to the ramp I'm coming in shallow. BTW I hate them now.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Aggiechick said:


> I do not live in POC but am there every weekend as possible, and I have seen the same thing. I now carry a trash bag with me in my blind bag to pick up empty beer cans, water bottles, and shells that I find along the shoreline at a hunting spot. It amazes me how people love to enjoy what God provides but have no problem with trashing it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


I got a supply of gunny sacks from feeding cows and there is several in my ranger, Jon boat and pickup for this reason. I'll hopefully be down that way last weekend of duck season if you want a few, lots tougher then a trash bag!:cheers:


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

No trying to hijack but, why is an air boat so much tougher to control (and keep floating) in deep water than a regular jon boat?

Is it the extra weight in the ***-end?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

jampen said:


> No trying to hijack but, why is an air boat so much tougher to control (and keep floating) in deep water than a regular jon boat?
> 
> Is it the extra weight in the ***-end?


Yea the weight in the rear don't help idk about other airboats but when i was in deep water if I had to turn I would have to pull back further on my rudders then I would when I was in shallow water sometimes you can feel the boat wanting to come around. If you cant correct and the rear does come around in deep water your in deep chit it can roll or swamp the rear depending on how the boat is set up it don't take much water to sink the rear. I was running a 15ft marsh runner with a caddi 500 big block. So I had a lot of weight in the rear when we went down. I think the rooster has pics of it.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Here ya go

*keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> Here ya go
> 
> *keep your booger hook off the bang switch! *


That's what making a hard turn in deep water will do to you. There is alot to the story but that's the "just of it".


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

BlueHeron said:


> I live in POC and as much as I ***** about airboats to friends I have more issues with other boaters. One thing we are sick of in this town is F'in duck corpses littered every wade in spot you can think of. Put you're M&#&#rF*@&@ duck corpses in a trash bag and properly dump them in a secured trash can like anybody else that throws away trash. Not dump them in boggy, Clarks, or any other marina where they are going to ride of with the tide and come right back and rot. This town 'Port O'Connor' and the people that live here are sick of this ****e! You dump them by the water in boggy and the front beach will be littered with them. You dump them in Clark's and they will end up covering the ICW side of the jetty and decay and stink up what others enjoy.
> 
> You might get a little more slack from us if some consideration was shown. As far as being out on the water. I have yet to be sprayed or near run over. Yeah they are obnoxious loud as hell, but I can live with that part and I would not mind a ride on one. That is why I won't bash the boats.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^X2


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

This thread should be taken to pasture and shot........there's no more "blood to squeeze out of this turnip"!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

BlueHeron said:


> I live in POC and as much as I ***** about airboats to friends I have more issues with other boaters. One thing we are sick of in this town is F'in duck corpses littered every wade in spot you can think of. Put you're M&#&#rF*@&@ duck corpses in a trash bag and properly dump them in a secured trash can like anybody else that throws away trash. Not dump them in boggy, Clarks, or any other marina where they are going to ride of with the tide and come right back and rot. This town 'Port O'Connor' and the people that live here are sick of this ****e! You dump them by the water in boggy and the front beach will be littered with them. You dump them in Clark's and they will end up covering the ICW side of the jetty and decay and stink up what others enjoy.
> 
> You might get a little more slack from us if some consideration was shown. As far as being out on the water. I have yet to be sprayed or near run over. Yeah they are obnoxious loud as hell, but I can live with that part and I would not mind a ride on one. That is why I won't bash the boats.
> 
> ...


The same goes for fisherman everywhere too. Leaving their shrimp containers, glass bottles, dump a net full of shad on the ground so they can rot, etc.


----------



## redtx (Nov 10, 2011)

*I think it may be an excuse*

I have never driven an airboat, but it is either an excuse for being inconsiderate , bad boat design or inexperienced drivers. I have had plenty outboards be inconsiderate, I hope out of ignorance. The difference is the airboat operators know they are being inconsiderate but rationalize their behavior. It takes a lot of arrogance to decide to burn someone's wade because they chose a certain boat style.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*I ran a River guide service with one*

Ran a 300HP Lycoming warp speed and aluminum custom that would run the hill. Expensive to maintain and run -- way more so than any other boat.

The PHYSICS behind airboat hulls/set up is that water does not compress, therefore as an airboat runs shallow, the uncompressed water forces the hull up and out of the water, giving an airboat its primary control and efficiency - a 20X8 hull runs best in 2-3" of water at speed and is more controllable, best done with AIRCRAFT ENGINES NOT BIG BLOCK ADAPTED AUTOMOBILE ENGINES - in straight driving planed out, as it gets deeper the hull settles down up to its displacement weight profile, is less efficient and more prone to DRIVER ERROR - IF an airboat driver runs up on you while wading back bays its more likely in turns -if he is driving a straight shot - really there is NO EXCUSE to burn anyones wade - what it ends up being is the airboat driver has tunnel vision and is NOT PLANNING AHEAD and/or has poor airboat skills.

Its easy to miss people standing along grass shorelines, and low profile boats like kayaks - as NOISY as airboats are its incumbent on the wader and kayakers to look out, mistakes are made all the time -

Kinda like a Harley on the water , you hear em long before you see um.

There is virtually NO NOISE underwater from an airboat passing, unlike the vibration, high frequency noise made by outboard propellers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Ran a 300HP Lycoming warp speed and aluminum custom that would run the hill. Expensive to maintain and run -- way more so than any other boat.
> 
> The PHYSICS behind airboat hulls/set up is that water does not compress, therefore as an airboat runs shallow, the uncompressed water forces the hull up and out of the water, giving an airboat its primary control and efficiency - a 20X8 hull runs best in 2-3" of water at speed and is more controllable, best done with AIRCRAFT ENGINES NOT BIG BLOCK ADAPTED AUTOMOBILE ENGINES - in straight driving planed out, as it gets deeper the hull settles down up to its displacement weight profile, is less efficient and more prone to DRIVER ERROR - IF an airboat driver runs up on you while wading back bays its more likely in turns -if he is driving a straight shot - really there is NO EXCUSE to burn anyones wade - what it ends up being is the airboat driver has tunnel vision and is NOT PLANNING AHEAD and/or has poor airboat skills.
> 
> ...


Maybe Friday I will take your advice and stick my head under water when I get tired of hearing one running all over the place right behind where we are fishing.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SaltyPeter (Apr 28, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe Friday I will take your advice and stick my head under water when I get tired of hearing one running all over the place right behind where we are fishing.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thats a great idea! Hold it there for about 10 minutes...


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I can see that.

In the super-skinny the hull will slide around a corner no problem, but in deeper water, as the hull settles down into the hole, it can't slide and wants to tip over. Especially with all that weight suspended up high.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess the bottom line is we all gotta share the water, so courtesy and responsible behavior needs to prevail.

Unfortunately, I don't think everyone got that memo


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

i fall in said:


> i just don't understand it. Last summer i was running my yak with a fan on the back with my generator on the front (i took the muffler off because i feel it limits the power) when i came around a point trolling 2 rods with croaker. Well there was a wader in 8 ft of water ( he was deep to avoid the airboats) he got really pizzed when one of my croaker hooks snagged his simms and ripped a hole in them. I couldn't slow down because yaks are hard to control in over 4 ft of water. I felt guilty but got over it quickly because my other rig bowed over and i landed a stinky pants stringer with 4 trout a red and 2 flounder. My first texas slam on one croaker.
> He must have appreciated my angling skills because he repeatedly told me i was #1....


your #1.....lol


----------



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

Well all boat type owners have there ***holes...we were enjoying a duck hunt in East Matty when a lovely wade fishermen with 6 waders decided to drop his fancy power pole right outside our spread...we didn't shoot any more ducks that morning because they would all see that boat and flare...share the bay but don't be an ***.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

That sucks Kevin! 

And for the sake of this thread......my dad has a pocket knife......

opcorn:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

letsgofishbro said:


> Wow this forum got funny really quick. Number one all boat driver can make mistakes or burn your shoreline it's life and part of modern fishing. So why get your feathers in a ruffle wait a few minutes and going it out and boom catching fish again. Unless they run 5 feet from you which I know 10+ airboat owners and they don't do that. It's a lot easier and safer to burn a shoreline in an airboat waves water depth and wind all play a big factor. Don't knock it till you try running into a 35 MPH east wind running south in Mansfield. Is it right Anh maybe maybe not do all boaters do it once or twice whether on purpose or not yes. Don't sit here are try and give airboats a bad name. And BTW it's not duck commanders airboat. All airboats we run are owned by 28 year olds and under who went to school and became captains and firefighters and CWI's and plant operators and and disabled veterans that made their own money to buy their toys. Jut because your young and have nice stuff doesn't mean it's daddy's. I know some of y'all are old and stubborn but yea younger guys can own nice stuff. I own 2 boats and my dad doesn't even like boats. I bought them myself and so did all my friends with bad A airboats and bay boats that are loud and flashy with jammin stereos. It's life younger guys can afford nice stuff. So quit moaning and complaining and just enjoy the water.


Still living at home, huh? lol j/k


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Just goes to show there's an a-hole for all seasons.

A little common sense and common courtesy goes a long way. Of course, neither are really all that common any more.

Kayakers & waders- keep an eye out for boats running because they're going to do far more damage to you than you to it. Don't try and fish near a duck hunter's spread. Don't cut off somebody's drift. And don't anchor up in cuts or channels in such a way that power boats have trouble getting through.

PB'ers- mind your wake, don't cut off people's drift, don't burn the shoreline where folks are wading, make **** sure you're deep enough to get up without tearing up the bottom, try not to go tear-assin' across a flat people are fishing, and be mindful of others on the water regardless of what they're doing.

Airboaters- see all of the above, except maybe the part about getting up in deeper water.

Bottom line, mind your surroundings and don't feel the need to turn how you run your boat into a dick-measuring contest.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I wish he was making more bay as fast as we're making more people!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

POC has become what I call a S*%$hole full of *********, no pun guys just my opinion of grossly over crowed places. It's I-10 west during rush hour. I hunted it in the late 70's and early 80's but stay out of there except for a few weekday tarpon trips each summer where you can truly get away from the crowds. Not to step on any ones toes but when you fish, hunt or whatever you do in the middle of an area more crowed then downtown Houston I can't imagine expecting anything else.


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is the airboat drivers dilemma ? You are driving the shoreline in shallow water when you see a wade fisherman ahead in waist deep water approx. 75-100 yards off the shoreline fishing. At this point you have 2 options. 

1. Start to turn to deeper water and go around him at the normal distance and go from cruise RPM of 3000-3300 to 4000 to 43000 RPM and make a lot more noise for longer period of time.

2. Get as close to the shore as possible in 1-3 in of water and scoot by as lower RPM and disturbing less fish and burning half the fuel, saving time and money. Most Fisherman are not fishing that 3 inches of water. If I see you are fishing that shallow I will take option #1 but if not I will always take option #2 if you are out off the shoreline in knee to waist deep water. 

After owning 3 airboats now, it has been my experience that you are Dammed if you do and Damned if you don't. The real problem is not where and how we drive, Its you don't want airboats on the water because they are LOUD period !! Just my opinion as I have seen it so far. :headknock:work: 

As for the dead ducks floating around I could not agree with you more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blame it on Duck Commander for making duck hunting and beard growing a fad just like saltwater fishing. I feel bad for the real hunters that get a bad rep because of all the idiots that don't know how to act. It is the same for fishermen! 
I guess fishermen should stop wading shorelines with adjoining marsh. There is a **** duck blind every 100 yards for miles in some bays. There is one cove where there are about 5 blinds facing each other in a small area, its a wonder no one gets shot.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Just what we need more rules but it could happen --there will be hunting water and then fishing water--or no fishing During Duck season or some type of BS..


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

they should do like they do flying out of John Wayne Airport in California--the airlines have to put the plane on some type of coasting --it sounds like they turn off the engines--if you have never done it the first time will make you pucker to the seat !!!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe Friday I will take your advice and stick my head under water when I get tired of hearing one running all over the place right behind where we are fishing.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy





SaltyPeter said:


> Thats a great idea! Hold it there for about 10 minutes...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## outlawguide (Apr 14, 2010)

On another note I fly a powered paraglider and I have watched numerous fishermen get ****** at me for flying over them and "ruining their fishing" the only problem is I have not hurt their fishing one bit. I personally watched a fly fisherman throw a temper tantrum on the water cuz I flew over him. He started to walk back to his boat slapping his rod on the water until I pointed to were the fish were only 25 yard away then his attitude changed. This is why I feel it is a noise issue more than any thing else. When I fly I don't even touch the water and I still get same response as I do in the airboat . :headknock


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

outlawguide said:


> On another note I fly a powered paraglider and I have watched numerous fishermen get ****** at me for flying over them and "ruining their fishing" the only problem is I have not hurt their fishing one bit. I personally watched a fly fisherman throw a temper tantrum on the water cuz I flew over him. He started to walk back to his boat slapping his rod on the water until I pointed to were the fish were only 25 yard away then his attitude changed. This is why I feel it is a noise issue more than any thing else. When I fly I don't even touch the water and I still get same response as I do in the airboat . :headknock


 the issue is PEOPLE.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

tspitzer said:


> Just what we need more rules but it could happen --there will be hunting water and then fishing water--or no fishing During Duck season or some type of BS..


That's how it is over in the Lower Neches WMA near Bridge City. No fishing during duck season.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Try this, one thing I have learned from poling on top of a platform, use the boats that are burning a shoreline to your advantage, standing on the deck of a regular hull is one thing and wading is even worse but get up six or seven foot above the water on a platform and its a whole new world. Seems trout will move a little farther than reds but many times poling/drifting or crossing a cut or bayou and I am invariably in some ones way no matter how hard I try to push off to give them some distance someone has to get close or he gets stuck. Just learn how to watch and spot fish, reds sometimes will move no more than fifteen to twenty feet other times its fifty to sixty , trout seem to go a little farther but sometimes stay well within casting distance depending on circumstances. Lots of times I see fish move off from a boat, go tight lipped for thirty to forty five seconds and settle right back down and ready to feed and at least I now see where they just jumped from a grass bed all hidden 

Number two, laugh if you want, but try to hear under water an airboat that is fifty foot away at full speed and all you hear under water is water movement like a big ships wake but above water you have just lost your ear drums yet listen to an outboard from a mile away and whining noise that is under water of the exhaust and prop cutting water no doubt must drive fish crazy. Only reason I would have tired this was last year in Rockport I could not believe how close we were getting to fish in a buddies airboat but yet under the same circumstance's with my scooter I was pushing fish off lots farter away.

I am not saying be rude as HEL* and not give waders their dues of stalking a desolate shoreline and burning their arses , politeness works on both sides of the fence. 

F1k


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow thread of the end of 2013 and the beginning 2014 LOL.


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

robolivar said:


> the issue is PEOPLE.


 you got that right....just wish everyone would quit ******* and moaning over this ****. sack up and just accept that everyone has the same right as you do to enjoy the water in any type of craft.....and btw you think a game warden is gonna change his route in checking pepole while piloting an airboat just cause someones fishing near by? negative, they will take the safest route, period. they cant afford to sink or damage a tax payer funded piece of equipment...theres a reason why people do certain things...I can assure you its not to intentionally be a dick...believe me duck hunters already seem to have a bad rap and we don't intend on making it any worse...but don't expect for us to completely cater to every single persons gripes....way to many nancys around here that like to cry about whatever the herd is *****in about that particular day. get over it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Trash

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Just hearing those noisy pos airboats ruins my day they should be outlawed


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol. Why don't we outlaw everyone on the water salve everyone's problems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Trash
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I laugh at someones comment because I think its funny and I get called trash???
Well since it came from you I guess it has to be true.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

What if to get a fishing lic you have to take a IQ test then most of you would not be fishing and have to worry about someone burning YOUR shoreline....lol


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

What I have learned from this thread:

1. Duck hunters should be outlawed because they will shoot at you and leave dead ducks everywhere
2. Airboats operators are all young guns with tunnel vision and get all aggro when challenged about their noisy boats
3. Kayakers just get in the way (and their flags too)
4. Waders should go deeper (say 8' or so) or stay home
5. Stay off the points and marshes

I haven't been on the coast long enough to witness any of this so this is my classroom. Carry on.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

You need to add:

Waders should wear ear protection and flags on their heads.

I wish I could get this one video off my phone that shows an air boat burning our shore line and the amount of birds in the back ground. 

We even removed two 30' + poles from the shallows cause we thought one of these air boats would hit them and launch their passengers.


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

fowlwaters said:


> What if to get a fishing lic you have to take a IQ test then most of you would not be fishing and have to worry about someone burning YOUR shoreline....lol


Really like this comment. I also really like the "nobody else matters, its everybody's shoreline" undertone. People, when we are talking about burning someone's wade, there is a HUGE difference between literally being able to throw a spook and catch an airboater in the face (which I could have done and would have loved to hit the driver), and driving well outside of someone's casting range. HUGE DIFFERENCE . Just like there is a big difference between 40 yards, and 80 yards.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Saltwater guys need to grow up. I fish both fresh and salt and never had a problem in freshwater fishing a shoreline and another boat fishing the same shore coming at each other and one boat just pulls out and around with the trolling motor and no hand signals or negative words exchanged. In saltwater if someone gets with in 50 yards guys are getting ****** off. Maybe you are not catching anything because there is no fish there or you dont know what the hell you are doing.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

*raises hand*

I don't know what I'm doing.

All I learned here is when on the coast...it's WAR. A typical journal entry from a recent trip:

_Dear diary: I had an "Outbarder" potlicking my spot. He must have been 50 yards from me! Get the heck away from the outskirts of the marsh jerk! Next thing I knew here comes an air boat. I flipped a kayaker and threw the kayak flag at him! The kayak flag landed near a duck hunter's decoy set up...had to WADE DEEPER!! WADE DEEPER!! SHUFFLE YOUR FEET! SHUFFLE!! NO! GET AWAY FROM THE POINT!!! HE'S AIMING AT US!! EVERY MAN FOR HIMSELF!! WHERE'S PRIVATE RYAN?!!_

At the end of the day I'd have a corky hooked in my nether regions from all the panic, bird shot BBs down my shirt and a sting ray barb in my calf. I'm sure of it. Man I gotta rethink this saltwater stuff. I thought it was peaceful.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


If you want peaceful, just raise you motor and take the cowling off!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

9121SS said:


> If you want peaceful, just raise you motor and take the cowling off!


x2, best deterrent there is, I threw my cowling away two years ago, and I haven't had anyone come within a mile of me since. lol


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

fowlwaters said:


> What if to get a fishing lic you have to take a IQ test then most of you would not be fishing and have to worry about someone burning YOUR shoreline....lol


Says the man with the run-on sentence.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

fowlwaters said:


> What if to get a fishing lic you have to take a IQ test


Then you'd be SOL..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

goatchze said:


> Says the man with the run-on sentence.


Also, it should have been "an IQ test", NOT "a IQ test".


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

9121SS said:


> If you want peaceful, just raise you motor and take the cowling off!





sharkchum said:


> x2, best deterrent there is, I threw my cowling away two years ago, and I haven't had anyone come within a mile of me since. lol


Now that's funny... and sad at the same time!

Good thread, and I've read the whole thing now.

Just some random thoughts here.

I'm a duck hunter, but I have to say of all the other outdoorsmen I've ever had contact with duck hunters are some of the most obnoxious and lawless rude people I've ever met. Lots of them are great people, but seems to be a much higher asshat to goodguy ratio than other outdoors types. No other types of hunters or fishermen have I heard brag about shooting over limits or not being able to ID something and shooting it anyway but it seems to be commonplace among lots of the groups I run into.

I love airboats, think they're awesome and the kids and I always take a moment to sit and watch them "fly" by us and admire the boats. I'll never own one because I just don't need one for fishing and I'm not that mad at the ducks to spend the $ on a specialized boat for a few birds. Having said that, seems to me again that the ratio of asshats to goodguys again are also much higher than other craft owners. I understand the difficulties involved with navigating this unique machinery, perhaps some of these guys just need to learn how to operate them properly. There are several areas we frequent where an airboat can go well around and still maintain extremly shallow water depth but it seems they are insistent upon passing through a certain area whether they run plum over you or not.

Having said all that above, combine the air boats with the duck hunters and the ratio goes even higher.

We really like visiting POC but honestly I'll be taking the family to explore other areas because there's just so much rampant rudeness among so many out there. We've had good experiences too, but like the previous comments the ratio is off in POC compared to other areas.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The airbotes have now discovered East Matagorda Bay!

Our quiet little Caney Creek now sounds like an airport before daylight! And they run all the pre dawn redfish off the reefs on the other side!

You can neither sleep or fish when the fleet parades through!

I pass out ear plugs if we're sitting on the dock in the evening when they're returning!

Thank You to the ones that use the public ramp on the ICW!


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> The airbotes have now discovered East Matagorda Bay!
> 
> Our quiet little Caney Creek now sounds like an airport before daylight! And they run all the pre dawn redfish off the reefs on the other side!
> 
> ...


Take the experts advice and stick your head underwater till they are gone. 
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Take the experts advice and stick your head underwater till they are gone.
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


You are a dick

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are a dick
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Here...Its the maximum strength.
You seem a little sensitive.
But nice to know you assume that post was about you.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Are there no restrictions on operating a vessel up on a plane, within a certain distance of swimmers, waders, divers or others in the water etc? I know you can't do circles around swimmers or fishermen or come within a certain distance of a diver down flag.

I don't think flying by in close proximity to people in the water is a good practice.

I would support a measure that says you have to be at idle speed within a certain distance (say 100 feet) of persons in the water, swimmers, waders, kayakers etc.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

You have a better chance of surviving being run over by my air boat than my prop boat!!!


:brew:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

This is fun. Hope everyone has a happy 2014!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

jampen said:


> I would support a measure that says you have to be at idle speed within a certain distance (say 100 feet) of persons in the water, swimmers, waders, kayakers etc.


I know some would rather me cruise by on plane then idle by, I guess quicker I get on my way quicker fish clam down.


----------

